# Tamron SP 35mm F1.4 Ibis problems



## Coffy83 (Jul 1, 2021)

Hi,
I have a R6 and recently bought the Tamron 35mm 1.4 which is one amazing lens but I discovered that the ibis doesn’t work whenever I have it mounted on the camera.

I do have other third party EF lenses I adapt like the Zeiss Milvus 85 and 135 or an Irix 15mm, with all of these, the ibis of the R6 just works fine but not with this Tamron. The Tamron website states in a message from a year ago that there is an issue and they are trying to fix it but nothing since.

Does anyone have the same problem or even a trick, a solution? I have one week left in which I can still send the lens back which I might do even though I am thoroughly impressed by the image quality but I don’t want to sacrifice the ibis when using the lens especially for filming. 
Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## Antono Refa (Jul 2, 2021)

Coffy83 said:


> I have a R6 and recently bought the Tamron 35mm 1.4 which is one amazing lens but I discovered that the ibis doesn’t work whenever I have it mounted on the camera.
> 
> I do have other third party EF lenses I adapt like the Zeiss Milvus 85 and 135 or an Irix 15mm, with all of these, the ibis of the R6 just works fine but not with this Tamron. The Tamron website states in a message from a year ago that there is an issue and they are trying to fix it but nothing since.
> 
> Does anyone have the same problem or even a trick, a solution? I have one week left in which I can still send the lens back which I might do even though I am thoroughly impressed by the image quality but I don’t want to sacrifice the ibis when using the lens especially for filming.


The problem is mentioned in this DPReview thread, which links to an undated notice on Tamron's site.

My understanding is the number of stops IBIS can do depends on how large the lens' image circle is, so the camera needs to figure it out somehow, maybe by identifying the lens & lookup its image circle size in an internal table, or the lens passing the information via RF protocol. Either way, I can see why it would take Tamron a while to upgrade the firmware to resolve the problem.

Anyway, have you tried the procedure described in page 237 of the R6 Advanced User Guide?


----------



## Coffy83 (Jul 2, 2021)

Thank you for the answer, yes I have read the info on the dp page. I couldn’t change anything about IS as the setting vanishes once I attach the Tamron lens. The setting simply doesn’t show up in the menu anymore when the Tamron is attached. It’s such a shame as I got the lens for 550€ new (!) and it performs equally to my Milvus lenses or my RF 50mm 1.2. It’s just amazing for the price.


----------



## padam (Jul 2, 2021)

You need to buy the USB dock and update the firmware.
After that, this lens will work perfectly with the R5 and R6.


----------

